# AEG Microverter Problem !!!...



## dakaro (6 April 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Habe ein Prob. mit einem AEG FU - 
Micorverter D 9,5A, Software Vers 3.2.8; Ser 615707

Das Teil ist angeschlossen; LED auf Betrieb, man kann wählen zwischen den Programmen aber der Motor läuft nicht. Er brummt nich einmal. Hat wer von Euch möglicherweise eine Anleitung wie ich das Ding zum Laufen bringe??

Mfg,
karo


----------



## holgermaik (7 April 2011)

Hallo
Was für einen hast du denn.
Poste doch mal die Sachnummer. Beginnt mit 029. usw.
Grüsse


----------



## dakaro (15 April 2011)

*AEG Mikroverter*

Hallo Holgermaik - 

tut leid dass ich mich soo spät wieder melde, aber ich habe die Sache komplett vergessen gehabt und jetzt meldete sich mein Kumpel wieder mal wegen dieser Maschine...

Also die Sachnummer wäre:
029 14 3707


mfg,
dakaro


----------



## dakaro (15 April 2011)

*Bilder zu Microverter*

Hallo nochmal,

habe da 3 Bilder mit dem Handy gemacht vom Typenschild und Anschlussbelegung.


----------



## Jörg_24 (16 April 2011)

*Microverter*

Hallo dakaro,
...von deinen Bildern bekommt man ja Augenkrebs... Ist es das Anschlußbild (Anhang)? IBN sollte ganz einfach sein, nach Plan anschließen, Freigabe, Reset, Start, Drehrichtung und Sollwertpoti - schon geht es los. Es sei denn jemand hat in den Parametern rumgeschraubt oder das Teil ist einfach defekt. 
Ich habe noch ein Handbuch vom Microverter D16/P16 - ist aber nicht genau der gleiche Typ aber ich denke die Parameter-Struktur ist weitestgehend identisch. Bei Bedarf noch mal melden.
Jörg


----------



## dakaro (16 April 2011)

Hallo Jörg,

ja ist ziemlich identisch. Nur: brauch ich ein Poti zum steuern der Drehzahl oder reicht doch nicht das Tastenfeld aus??


Mfg,
karo


----------



## Jörg_24 (17 April 2011)

Hallo karo,
ich meine mich zu erinnern, das es über das Tastenfeld (ohne Poti) nur über den Parameter "f_min" geht...
Jörg


----------



## holgermaik (20 April 2011)

Hallo
Ich konnte aus deiner Softwareversion leider nicht feststellen, ob das erweiterte Funktionsmenü enthalten ist. Einfach mal probieren.
Man kann den FU auf mehrere Arten fahren.
1. analoge Sollwertvorgabe (Poti, SPS....)
2. Über das Panel. Dazu muss der Softschalter b9 auf 1 gestellt werden (Umschaltung zwischen Klemmleiste und Bedienpanel). Mit b51=1 kann die Dregrichtungsumkehr auf dem Panel aktiviert werden. Jetzt ist Start, Stop, Hoch & Runter aktiv.
3. Es können 7 Festsollwerte (Parameter PR20 bis PR26) konfiguriert werden. Die Auswahl erfolgt dann über digitale Eingänge.  
4. Über die serielle Schnittstelle (RS485) habe ich noch nie gemacht.

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, einfach melden.
Grüsse Holger.
​


----------

